# Pressurized Co2 Help!!!



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

Within the next few days i have to decide on what regulator i wanna get for my pressurized setup. 
I have 2 20oz co2 paintball canisters. 
So far i have been looking at Aquatek and Milwaukee regulators but not sure what to get. I am trying to stay around the price range for thoughs. I would plant to run the co2 on a timer with the lights.
The tank is a 38 gallon
All input need please people!!!!
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't realize that Aquatek and Milwaukee has regulators for paintball canisters. They usually are for the pop dispenser type canister.
I think Red sea has one that are for paintball canisters.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p16864269.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-C02-INJ...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b2c8c67c

i was looking into something like this for myself, Im in HVAC and i went by my supplier my cost on a regulator ( torch mate) and a solenoid valve were much more than this


----------



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

They don't make it for paintball i would have to get the adapter which aquatek sells.


----------



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

They don't make it for paintball i would have to get the adapter which aquatek sells. And yeah i know read sea does but i think its over priced



Zebrapl3co said:


> I didn't realize that Aquatek and Milwaukee has regulators for paintball canisters. They usually are for the pop dispenser type canister.
> I think Red sea has one that are for paintball canisters.
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p16864269.html


----------



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you think the quality would be good though? like a consistent bubble rate? 


don said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-C02-INJ...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b2c8c67c
> 
> i was looking into something like this for myself, Im in HVAC and i went by my supplier my cost on a regulator ( torch mate) and a solenoid valve were much more than this


----------

